# analogue clock not syncing with digital



## bacchus100 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi 
I've got a G-shock GA1000FC. I have just changed the two batteries. I touched the ac with the -ve and everything seems to work fine, but the analogue clock doesn't sync correctly with the digital time. 
the digital time is correct and the analogue clock gets set to some random time.
digital time= 12:05 24h
Analogue time= 8:16

thanks


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

You would need to do a hand-reset, as per the manual:-

















I also just recently (last week) changed the batteries on my GA1000 and had to reset the hands so that they were in sync again.

I really wish Casio would use more standard (easily available & more powerful) batteries (eg, CR2016, CR2025, CR2032...) on these watches instead of those pathetic SR927W ones....:-|


----------



## bacchus100 (Apr 19, 2017)

thanks very much man that worked perfectly. another question, not sure if you know, what happens when you press all 4 buttons at the same time.
Cheers you're a legend.


----------



## StupidNinja (Nov 13, 2015)

4 buttons at the same time? watch meltdown maybe? :-d (just kidding...)

Nope...... not sure....... have not really tried that 4 button thinggy......... :think:


----------



## all41hai (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry for grave-digging. I have the same problem with Casio wave ceptor WVA 300Q, a JDM with misaligned minute and hour hands. I could find a Japanese manual for calibre 2704 but it didn't mention all reset for hands. Press A button as above but no effect.
Anyone with knowledge plz help (ps. not my pic)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

all41hai said:


> Sorry for grave-digging. I have the same problem with Casio wave ceptor WVA 300Q, a JDM with misaligned minute and hour hands. I could find a Japanese manual for calibre 2704 but it didn't mention all reset for hands. Press A button as above but no effect.
> Anyone with knowledge plz help (ps. not my pic)


There is manual for this module. They should have hand alignment one sort or another. I have similar watch but don't remember procedure last time i did it it was so long time ago. Look up similar looking waveceptor model and search for that manual.


----------



## all41hai (Oct 16, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> There is manual for this module. They should have hand alignment one sort or another. I have similar watch but don't remember procedure last time i did it it was so long time ago. Look up similar looking waveceptor model and search for that manual.


Thanks for your attention. If you find it, plz inform me . 
I think that Casio has extincted long ago, but thank God you're here. 😂


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

all41hai said:


> Thanks for your attention. If you find it, plz inform me .
> I think that Casio has extincted long ago, but thank God you're here. 😂


try finding manual for this one








CASIO US Official Website | CASIO


We will promptly provide the newest information regarding popular CASIO products, such as G-SHOCK, Watches, Electronic Musical Instruments, Calculators, and Medical Devices.




www.casio.com


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

does it has mode with time and h-s on screen?


----------



## all41hai (Oct 16, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> does it has mode with time and h-s on screen?


Yes. But the manual of the watch you mentioned still not has the reset analog hands. Only how to manual sync hands with digital


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

all41hai said:


> Yes. But the manual of the watch you mentioned still not has the reset analog hands. Only how to manual sync hands with digital


That how you "reset" it. You enter h-s mode press top left button and operate hands with right buttons until they show current time. There is no other reset on these models. You not resetting them rather set time on them.


----------



## all41hai (Oct 16, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> That how you "reset" it. You enter h-s mode press top left button and operate hands with right buttons until they show current time. There is no other reset on these models. You not resetting them rather set time on them.


Thank you. So be it. I just don't like the way hour hand misaligned with minute hand a little, especially when it's 12:00


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

all41hai said:


> Thank you. So be it. I just don't like the way hour hand misaligned with minute hand a little, especially when it's 12:00


That quality issues. In most of these watches hour and minute hands are set on the factory. They not independently controlled. So if when it's 12:00 they not align that about it. Unless you pop it out of the case and realign by removing hands and setting them again.


----------

